# How can I get easier access to my hose bibb?



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

When I want to water the ornamentals in my front yard, I always have to creep behind my boxwoods to fill up my watering can. Which I hate doing because there I have to tilt the can to the side. And I am not going to drag my 50 ft hose out in front
to avoid going through there.

Is there an easier solution?

In the first pic, you can see the spigot. I didn't take a picture of the other ornamentals but there's more.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

You can add something like this away from the bushes and connect via a short run with a hose. There are different options out there but this is the basic idea.










https://www.homedepot.com/p/AQUA-JOE-125-ft-Capacity-Garden-Hose-Stand-with-Brass-Faucet-SJ-SHSBB-GRY/311561110?mtc=Shopping-B-F_D28I-G-D28I-28_10_WATERING-MULTI-NA-Feed-PLA-NA-NA-BASE_SHP&cm_mmc=Shopping-B-F_D28I-G-D28I-28_10_WATERING-MULTI-NA-Feed-PLA-NA-NA-BASE_SHP-71700000041090939-58700005405217795-92700049122478959&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIgOSYm4Wy6gIVcgnnCh1XIgJQEAQYByABEgIv6fD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## M0rpheu5 (Jun 12, 2020)

You can either take wiley's advice, looks like a nice unit, or just get a leader hose (about 10') and connect a sprayer or ball valve at the end of the hose so you can leave the water running from the spigot.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

@M0rpheu5 I am not too handy, so I think this Aqua Joe situation might work. Plus I could leave my hose outside. Thanks for the suggestion.

@Wiley and @M0rpheu5 (or anyone who cares to respond), I intend to buy that Aqua Joe tomorrow. When I looked this up on Youtube, they don't use the regular water hoses. Any suggestions on better quality hoses that I can use?


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Underhill makes a hose called the "shorty" that is great quality.


----------

